# Random pics of Rosie



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a new netbook thing and I'm trying to get photos from my phone onto it, so I thought I'd upload somewhil I do it (not sure why I am explaining, we never need an excuse for photos!)

My friend has titled this one "Evolution of man"










One from our walk today:










And, finally, it seems that this is the only way I get to have another dog in the house


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely pics. The first one is brill, with Rosie leading the way against the elements.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Lovely photo's!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww! such great photos!!!!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Loving the pics ......... specially the human doggie!!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Your photos are gorgeous


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Love the Evolution of Man, very clever! Great pics of the kids too


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Fab photos. And Rosie is such a gorgeous colour! Really rich! Definitely don't need an excuse to post photos on here! X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Louise .. You have a lovely family... really nice pics xxxxx


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Your kids are adorable... as is Rosie


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Louise what brill pics,i love 'evolution of man' ! that made me chuckle, does that mean we eventually evolve into dogs,are they superior to us humans!!! one things for sure they are cuter,and the last pic of the human pup is very cute too


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

haha love the first photo, you should so enter that into a compotition or something.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Great pics, like the others I think the evolution of man is very good!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone! The Evolution of Man one title me laugh too. My friend took it, totally unstaged, but it wasn't until we put it on facebook that another friend pointed it out. Definitely, cockapoos are higher beings!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

The Evolution of Man made me giggle.......just follow the DOG (GOD??) and don't worry about the child face down in the sand, he's a lesser being of no consequence! LOL bless.

...and what type of puppy do you have in last pic?

Julia x


----------

